# Snow Bunnies



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

*agreed!*

I am a girl... but by no means have ever been a "snow bunny". Ive been riding since I was 8 (now 24)... in my opinion all the snow bunnies can STAY in the lodge and stop getting in my way on the slopes  even better... they should just stay off the mountain all together.... ya I like that one better..


get OFF my hill BITCHES... hahahahahahaha:cheeky4:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

volcomgirleli said:


> I am a girl... but by no means have ever been a "snow bunny". Ive been riding since I was 8 (now 24)... in my opinion all the snow bunnies can STAY in the lodge and stop getting in my way on the slopes  even better... they should just stay off the mountain all together.... ya I like that one better..
> 
> 
> get OFF my hill BITCHES... hahahahahahaha:cheeky4:


I like how you think!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

More power to ya, But I was just trying to find out what the deal is with guy finding that so hot. I saw comment in the tight pants thread and was like all these kinds of girls they are talking about are the kind of girl that regardless of how good looking they were the second they opened their mouth nothing but pure stupidity would come rolling out and I would be forced to to walk away in fear of becoming dumber by the second. And no I'm not gay I just have standards.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

ya - i really dont know whats so hot about it, they couldn't ride with them or anything! if i were a guy, i'd think that would suck!!!! my husband boards too, i dont know what i would do if he didnt ride and just stayed in the lodge the whole time....

i think its great that you dont really dig that... more power to YOU!
but just like the "sluts" at the club there will always be "snow bunnies" at the mountain .... fact o' life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

my idea of a snow bunny is a little different... hot and can ride and does.. maybe that's more of a shred betty :dunno:

regardless, I find it a lot more attractive when a girl actually rides or skis and doesn't look like a barbie


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

*mmhm!*



intake said:


> my idea of a snow bunny is a little different... hot and can ride and does.. maybe that's more of a shred betty :dunno:
> 
> regardless, I find it a lot more attractive when a girl actually rides or skis and doesn't look like a barbie



I agree......generally snow bunnies are those girls who.. dont ride / shred they just sit there on the hill, in the lodge, doing a whole lot of nothing. how in the hell could that be 'hot'? 

lol


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I'll take what I can get!! If you don't want the snow bunnies, I'll take 'em! It's not like I'm marrying them ;p !!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Well, I'll take what I can get!! If you don't want the snow bunnies, I'll take 'em! It's not like I'm marrying them ;p !!




:thumbsup: Agreed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Mine is a combination.
> Hot, can ride and willing
> 
> Plus I like intellect and conversation when it comes to women


Amen to that bro. I want a girl thats hot and can keep up with the competition. The ones stayin the lodge are just wasting time on themselves and why come to the snow if your just gonna chill. you could do that at home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

girls on shred are unreal. unless they talk about it all the time. i have met some girls that think they are going pro, just cause they can fall down the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Well, I'll take what I can get!! If you don't want the snow bunnies, I'll take 'em! It's not like I'm marrying them ;p !!


exactly. and this message is too short for me to post so im wrighting this in as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Well, I'll take what I can get!! If you don't want the snow bunnies, I'll take 'em! It's not like I'm marrying them ;p !!


Spoken like a true instructor!:laugh:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

PowderKeg said:


> Spoken like a true instructor!:laugh:


lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Eye candy is eye candy. Sure I like girls who can ski & ride but some of those snow bunnies might think youre hot and become very athletic when you get them in your bedroom.:thumbsup:


QFT & Snowolf FTW!!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> become very athletic when you get them in your bedroom.:thumbsup:


Now I HAVE to get me a snow bunny!!! Hot tubs, hoots and beers.....whoah wait....snow bunnies....hot tubs, hoots and wine!!!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

The less they can ride = The more awesome they think you are at riding.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> The less they can ride = The more awesome they think you are at riding.


hahahaha, funny and true.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

volcomgirleli said:


> I agree......generally snow bunnies are those girls who.. dont ride / shred they just sit there on the hill, in the lodge, doing a whole lot of nothing. how in the hell could that be 'hot'?
> 
> lol


I think you are referring to a snow slug (36dd, but a slug lol). I don't pay any attention to girls like that, they are usually marked with some type of bright pastel coat with fake fur around the hood, and pants that look like they belong in a gymnasium. My fiance skis but she gets up there and does it, none of that lodge shit unless we both need a beer.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The post about the snow-bunnies in the tight pants thread was discussing a girl on the slopes wearing tight pants with her thong sticking out which is definitely a good luck to most men. The girls that just sit in the lodge are useless except for sheer eye candy factor and the potential for fun at the bar. Personally I have been training my gf to snowboard (she used to ski and that wasn't gonna cut it) so that I can have the total package. Now if only she'd pick it up faster!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard snowbunnies can shred the hell out of Mount Phallice...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I've heard snowbunnies can shred the hell out of Mount Phallice...


'tis true and hear that such 'hills' in euro are much bigger than their north american counterparts!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> 'tis true and hear that such 'hills' in euro are much bigger than their north american counterparts!



Zing!!! :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

intake said:


> my idea of a snow bunny is a little different... hot and can ride and does.. maybe that's more of a shred betty :dunno:
> 
> regardless, I find it a lot more attractive when a girl actually rides or skis and doesn't look like a barbie


+1 my friend. that is also my idea of a "snow bunnie". if shes hot and shreds, thats a bunnie. i could give a eff less about the bitches sitting in the lodge with all the brand new gear they got for xmas or something.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as she looks good in the hottub with a bikini on. Of course nekkid is fine too...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> As long as she looks good in the hottub with a bikini on.


pfft, binkini? noob.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> As long as she looks good in the hottub with a bikini on. Of course nekkid _*is our first choice*_...




Fixed...
10chars


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

You can actually lure snow bunnies with bits of croutons and Brie cheese. Mere mention of a Silver or Gold level hotel room and yer set. You can also trick them by merely posing with your snowboard beside the gnarliest looking jump at the resort, lol.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> You can actually lure snow bunnies with bits of croutons and Brie cheese. Mere mention of a Silver or Gold level hotel room and yer set. You can also trick them by merely posing with your snowboard beside the gnarliest looking jump at the resort, lol.


OOO You are a crafty one aren't ya.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> OOO You are a crafty one aren't ya.


Well, we are talking survival here, aren't we? And everybody knows you've got to catch bunnies to survive!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> You can actually lure snow bunnies with bits of croutons and Brie cheese. Mere mention of a Silver or Gold level hotel room and yer set. You can also trick them by merely posing with your snowboard beside the gnarliest looking jump at the resort, lol.


Awesome!!!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> You can actually lure snow bunnies with bits of croutons and Brie cheese. Mere mention of a Silver or Gold level hotel room and yer set. You can also trick them by merely posing with your snowboard beside the gnarliest looking jump at the resort, lol.



*Quickly takes notes*

Now what if they actually want to see you hit that 75ft kicker that you shit yourself just looking at?


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

alaric said:


> *Quickly takes notes*
> 
> Now what if they actually want to see you hit that 75ft kicker that you shit yourself just looking at?


That's where you say "Oooooohhh, um yeahhhhhh.....too many noobs on the hill today...besides...my photographer's flight got delayed and they don't want me risking an injury between shoots....". Make sure you flash a confident smile and even follow up with "double guns"!! Alll-righhhhtttt!!!


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i think what guys are actually looking for in "snowbunnies" is just
looking cool so the girls will ask them to teach them and then it
just goes on and on.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> i think what guys are actually looking for in "snowbunnies" is just
> looking cool so the girls will ask them to teach them and then it
> just goes on and on.



Actually I had some much more sinister in mind for snow bunnies than teaching them to ride...but I am a very sick and dirty person :cheeky4:


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Actually I had some much more sinister in mind for snow bunnies than teaching them to ride...but I am a very sick and dirty person :cheeky4:


hahaha you said what i meant. i just tried to be a bit more........
...... children-friendly.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> hahaha you said what i meant. i just tried to be a bit more........
> ...... children-friendly.


lol


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> Actually I had some much more sinister in mind for snow bunnies than teaching them to ride...but I am a very sick and dirty person :cheeky4:




I'll teach them how to ride! :laugh:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Slaughterhouse said:


> That's where you say "Oooooohhh, um yeahhhhhh.....too many noobs on the hill today...besides...my photographer's flight got delayed and they don't want me risking an injury between shoots....". Make sure you flash a confident smile and even follow up with "double guns"!! Alll-righhhhtttt!!!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: That is great.


----------

